# Online petfood



## ClaireBear47 (Aug 8, 2012)

*All Petfood* are currently sending out *FREE* samples to those who requwest via their facebook page *All Petfoods | Facebook* and their contact page on their website *Contact All Petfood*

The food is only available to roder online or by phone and they DELIVER to all of the uk. 
It is high quality natural ingrediants, can even be consumed by humans!
They sell Real Senior, Real maintenance, wildlife dog, all dog and real puppy! they also sell cat products too.

i feed both my cats/kittens on this food as well as my 7 yearold labradoor. 
and they all love it compared to their old food now.

would recomend you try this! :thumbsup:
also you get a free delivery voucher with your FREE samples to use on your first order.

Thanks. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

They should be done for false advertising.

Their 'premium' range states 'no fillers' yet the first three ingredients are wheat, barley, and maize! 

Couple with ingredients as vague as 'meat' and 'animal protein' would make me avoid such a food like the plague.

Overpriced sack of grain imo.


----------



## ClaireBear47 (Aug 8, 2012)

So are these percentages not good enough? i know theres other ingredients to look at to but im just comparing with whats suppose to be a well known trusted brand. 

All petfood:
Raw Protein 20 %
Fat 14 %
Fibre 3.5
Ash 7 %

James wellbeloved:
protein 21.0%, 
fat content 10.5%
fibres 4.8%,
ash 7%, 

is jameswellbeloved not a godo brand either?


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

ClaireBear47 said:


> So are these percentages not good enough? i know theres other ingredients to look at to but im just comparing with whats suppose to be a well known trusted brand.
> 
> All petfood:
> Raw Protein 20 %
> ...


It's not about nutritional percentages, it's about ingredients and claims.

The company you are promoting claim there are no fillers, yet on their 'premium wildlife' range, the first three ingredients are grains, which are little more than fillers are they not? Canines do not need grains, they are carnivores.

Then there is 'meat' and 'animal protein' all rather vague as i've stated before, and nowhere does it mention the quantity nor source.

Whilst i do not rate Jameswellbeloved very highly, the minimum quantity of each ingredient is clearly stated, and they use single sourced protein.


----------

